# BCS: s ili sa



## šeherezada

Zdravo!

Postoji li jasno pravilo kad se koristi *s*, a kad *sa*? Na primjer u rečenici:

"Možete doći s (sa) ili bez boce",što je točno?

Hvala


----------



## doorman

ako se ne varam, uvijek se koristi "s", osim kada iza "s" slijedi riječ koja počinje sa slovom "s"


----------



## Duya

doorman said:


> ako se ne varam, uvijek se koristi "s", osim kada iza "s" slijedi riječ koja počinje sa slovom "s"



...kao i "š", "z" ili "ž".

Međutim, dalje od ovog jasno pravilo ne postoji, i naći ćete različite preporuke raznih autora. Neki preporučuju da se "sa" koristi i ispred riječi koje počinju samoglasnikom (pri čemu ovo pravilo poništavaju već uvriježene konstrukcije kao što je _s obzirom_). Neki pak preporučuju da se "sa" koristi i u situacijama kada bi rezultujuća suglasnička grupa bila preteška za izgovor, npr.

_sa čvrstim razlozima _

no, ovdje je "a" ipak opciono, pošto bi se i bez njega ipak izgovorilo relativno jednostavno /ščvrstim/. Tako da je opšta smjernica "'sa' ide ispred s, š, z i ž, i ako zvuči bolje."


----------



## Duya

šeherezada said:


> Zdravo!
> 
> Postoji li jasno pravilo kad se koristi *s*, a kad *sa*? Na primjer u rečenici:
> 
> "Možete doći s (sa) ili bez boce",što je točno?
> 
> Hvala



...a ovdje nije tačno ni "s" ni "sa" , pošto nije dobro koristiti dva prijedloga sa različitom rekcijom na ovaj način (iako je ovo dosta ukorijenjeno u svakodnevnom govoru). U književnom jeziku treba reći:

_Možete doći s bocom *ili bez nje*._


----------



## slavic_one

Duya said:


> ...a ovdje nije tačno ni "s" ni "sa" , pošto nije dobro koristiti dva prijedloga sa različitom rekcijom na ovaj način (iako je ovo dosta ukorijenjeno u svakodnevnom govoru). U književnom jeziku treba reći:
> 
> _Možete doći s bocom *ili bez nje*._



Da pojasnimo "različitu rekciju", _s_ ide s instrumentalom, a *bez* s genitivom. Tako da nije zgodno reći "s, ili bez boce", kada je "s boce" pogrešno.
Duya nadam se da si na to mislio.
A što se tiče pravila, ja bih se držao samo _s_/_š_/_z_/_ž_, bez _č_.


----------



## Duya

slavic_one said:


> Da pojasnimo "različitu rekciju", _s_ ide s instrumentalom, a *bez* s genitivom. Tako da nije zgodno reći "s, ili bez boce", kada je "s boce" pogrešno.
> Duya nadam se da si na to mislio.



Da, hvala na pojašnjenju. (Usput, nisam siguran da je "rekcija" pravi termin, pošto se odnosi na glagole a ne na prijedloge, ali ne znam korektan).

No, ako ga i prihvatimo kao korektno, ovdje mora doći "s*a* ili bez" -- "s" nije nikad slogotvorno i nema na šta da se nasloni. "*S* ili bez" je jedva izgovorljivo.


----------



## slavic_one

Duya said:


> Da, hvala na pojašnjenju. (Usput, nisam siguran da je "rekcija" pravi termin, pošto se odnosi na glagole a ne na prijedloge, ali ne znam korektan).
> 
> No, ako ga i prihvatimo kao korektno, ovdje mora doći "s*a* ili bez" -- "s" nije nikad slogotvorno i nema na šta da se nasloni. "*S* ili bez" je jedva izgovorljivo.



Ne znam ni ja što se tiče rekcije, nije ni bitno, zato sam i htio pojasniti o čemu se zapravo radi.

"S ili bez" nije jedva izgovorljivo, zato što je taj "s" naglašen, i tu ide kratka pauza prije izgovora "ili (bez)". Ali nisam zapravo siguran što je ispravno, možda i "sa".


----------



## WannaBeMe

šeherezada said:


> Zdravo!
> 
> Postoji li jasno pravilo kad se koristi *s*, a kad *sa*? Na primjer u rečenici:
> 
> "Možete doći s (sa) ili bez boce",što je točno?
> 
> Hvala



Nije nuzno da trazis pravila. Ona su vec u tvojoj glavi, upotrebljavas ih svaki dan. Samo se osvrni na unutrasnji osjecaj.
Zasto to a u sa postoji? Jednostavno, da bi se olaksao izgovor tesko izgovorljivih slogova. Najcesce se upotrebljava pred recima koje pocinju sistavim glasom s,z,sh,zh (izvinite, do tastature je) ili pred visesuglasnickim pocetnim slogovima.
pokusaj izgovoriti s sijenom, s zemljom, s Shiljom, s zhabom, primjetices kako ti automatski treba jedan nijemi suglasnik ili glotalni stop posle medju s i s,z,sh,zh.
Takodje n emozes izgovoriti s MNom.


----------



## slavic_one

WannaBeMe said:


> Nije nužno da tražiš pravila. Ona su već u tvojoj glavi, upotrebljavaš ih svaki dan. Samo se osvrni na unutrašnji osjećaj.
> Zašto to a u sa postoji? Jednostavno, da bi se olakšao izgovor teško izgovorljivih slogova. Najcešće se upotrebljava pred rečima koje počinju šištavim glasom s, z, š, ž (izvinite, do tastature je) ili pred višesuglasničkim početnim slogovima.
> Pokušaj izgovoriti s sijenom, s zemljom, s Šiljom, s žabom, primjetićeš kako ti automatski treba jedan nijemi suglasnik ili glotalni stop posle među s i s, z, š, ž.
> Takođe ne možeš izgovoriti s MNom.



Ispravih ti tekst.
Osvrnuo bih se na prve tri rečenice. Ljudi svakako govore, i mnogo stvari je u jeziku toliko svakodnevno da već može ući u čovjekov "unutarnji osjećaj", ali su pogrešne. Inače bi u pravopisu hrvatskog jezika pisale te prve tri tvoje rečenice i to bi bilo sve, jer pravopis nije samo za te kojima određeni jezik nije materinji.


----------



## phosphore

Pa nije bas tako jednostavno.

Rusi kažu _с собой, с землей, с шубой, с женой_ bez problema, a ni mi nemamo problema da kažemo _с много_.

Tek u srpskom (i hrvatskom) /a/ je u predlogu_ s_ obavezno pred /s/, /z/, /š/ i /ž/ i u slučajevima kada je predlog akcentovan, kao što je _sa mnom_ ili _sa ili bez_, dok je u drugim slučajevima moguće i _s_ i _sa_.

Moderator note:
I am splitting off here; please continue posting in this thread concerning the use in Serbian, Croatian and Bosnian alone - and for use in BCS and other Slavic languages please post in the All Slavic languages thread I've created.


----------

